# RPi Installworld failed



## balanga (Nov 9, 2017)

After successfully building FreeBSD for RPi2 using Crochet, `./crochet.sh -c config.conf` stops with:-

```
Installing ubldr in /root/crochet/work/_.mount.boot
Installing FreeBSD world at Thu Nov 9 09:59:59 GMT 2017
        Destination: /root/crochet/work/_.mount.freebsd
/root/crochet/work/_.mount.freebsd: write failed, filesystem is full
Installworld failed.
        Log: /root/crochet/work/_.installworld.armv6.log
```

I'm using a 4GB MicroSDHC card in a USB reader.

`gpart show md0`

```
=>   63  1953062  md0  MBR  (954M)
        63  1953062          - free - (954M)
```

Not sure how `Installworld` works in this situation... Should I expect `crochet` to format the card and install everything? The guide I'm using suggests (in step 4) that `dd` should be used, so should I use the FreeBSD-armv6******.img  use that as the source for `dd` instead of everything being done automatically?


----------



## acheron (Nov 9, 2017)

What's the value of `option ImageSize` in your config file?


----------



## balanga (Nov 9, 2017)

It hadn't been set, but I've changed it to 3900mb and the script runs to completion.

Unfortunately the final img produced does not boot up after `dd`ing to my MicroSD card. I also have a USB-serial connector hooked up to the RPi2 and nothing gets displayed vi `cu`. The same card was able to boot up LibrELEC previously so I think the card is fine.


----------



## acheron (Nov 9, 2017)

Do you have the hdmi video connected? What's the version of uboot?


----------



## balanga (Nov 9, 2017)

acheron said:


> Do you have the hdmi video connected? What's the version of uboot?



Nothing is output to the monitor and no uboot appears via a serial console.

I will run through the whole process to make sure I've followed the instructions correctly


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 9, 2017)

What about using the default board file instead.
`./crochet.sh -b RaspberryPi2`

What version of source are you using? -CURRENT has went through quite a bit of changes on Arm recently.


----------



## balanga (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm currently waiting for a repeat of `buildworld` to finish - seems to take quite a while...

I ran `git clone https://github.com/freebsd/crochet.git` so used whatever that pulled in.. I wouldn't know how to use -CURRENT.

Incidentally, I tried this command on one of my other systems and was presented with a 'Username/password' prompt - no idea why.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 10, 2017)

There is a newer revision of the RPi2 it uses 64bit Arm instructions so it won't work with FreeBSD RPi2 stuff(32-bit CPU).
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=162139

It does not boot on FreeBSD RPi3 image (almost the same board minus BT) either. At least not the last time I tried.
The lights blink but no serial console or HDMI.

So don't waste you time any further. Check the silkscreen board revision printed on your board.


----------

